# Don't like the highway sign? Change it yourself



## CHamilton (Feb 18, 2015)

Guerrilla Public Service




> In the early morning of August 5, 2001, artist Richard Ankrom and a group of friends assembled on the 4th Street bridge over the 110 freeway in Los Angeles.
> The sign was not adequately marked....
> 
> The I-5 exit wasn’t indicated on the green overhead sign. It was clear to Ankrom that, the California Department of Transportation (known as Caltrans) had made a mistake.
> ...


----------



## rickycourtney (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure why this story is making the rounds again on the internet... but this is one of those legendary "only in LA" stories.

This interchange was notoriously confusing and poorly marked for both tourists (it's the main freeway from LAX to Downtown/Pasadena/Hollywood) and the locals who don't use it often. When this sign went up it was actually really helpful.

As mentioned in the article, Caltrans replaced the signs a few years ago... and they liked his idea so much... the I-5 shields added it to the design of the new signs.

Here's a comparison photo with the old signs on top (with the guerrilla sign on the very far left) and the new signs on the bottom.







The new signs do a good job clarifying that if you want to take the 5 north you need to continue on the 110 but be in the left lane and if you want to take the 5 south you actually need to get on the 101 south first... which isn't confusing at all.


----------



## neroden (Mar 2, 2015)

Ah, LA, home of the "City Department of DIY", as it's been nicknamed. I really respect the LA culture which leads to guerrilla *civic improvements* -- it's not something you see elsewhere.


----------

